# Neve em Serpa, Fevereiro 1993



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Nevão ocorrido em Serpa em Fevereiro de 1993


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2015 às 10:00)

A ser mesmo em Fevereiro de 1993, só pode ter sido na noite de 28 para 1 de Março.
Já se falou desse dia no fórum, uma noite em que vi uns flocos entre Sintra e Estoril e houve relatos isolados, mas não se falou muito disso na comunicação social.
Outros tempos, em que a informação não circulava como hoje.
Isos -5 e -35 a rondar, a precipitação é que foi escassa, mas de facto aparece alguma nebulosidade mais marcada no Alentejo e Beira Interior em imagens de satélite.

Bom registo, julgo ser inédito por aqui, não só do local, como do próprio dia


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Meteoalentejo e em que dia foi!? Confirmas o dia que o Vince indicou? Se tiveste acesso ao filme deve haver quem te saiba dizer concretamente a data!?

Eu lembro-me de nevar em Elvas algumas vezes nos anos 90, só não sei é as datas correctas, nunca acumulando como no vídeo, apenas nevar por alguns minutos.

Sei que aconteceu em 1993 (estava eu a tirar a carta de condução e numa das lições de condução ainda a cheguei a fazer parte dela debaixo de neve) Nesse dia, do qual não sei o mês nevou ainda durante cerca de 1 hora. Mas aqui em Elvas a 28 de Fevereiro não foi de certeza, pois esse dia calhou num Domingo. E lembro-me que estava a trabalhar (na altura apenas tinha horário de segunda a sexta), sei que foi já perto das 18h, hora da minha saída. E fui a pé para casa (uns 15 minutos a andar), já nem quis esperar pelo transporte da empresa. Cheguei a casa tomei banho mudei de roupa e fui para a dita aula de condução. Lembro-me ainda de ouvir dizer que na zona de Estremoz acumulou um pouco nos carros.
E entre 1996 e 1998, nevou pelo menos duas vezes na cidade, uma ao amanhecer e outra ao final do dia. É apenas disto que me lembro.

Obrigado por este excelente relato e pela partilha! 

Edit: Só pode ter sido no dia 1 de Março. De resto não vejo hipótese de ter nevado por Elvas nesse longínquo 1993.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

actioman disse:


> Meteoalentejo e em que dia foi!? Confirmas o dia que o Vince indicou? Se tiveste acesso ao filme deve haver quem te saiba dizer concretamente a data!?
> 
> Eu lembro-me de nevar em Elvas algumas vezes nos anos 90, só não sei é as datas correctas, nunca acumulando como no vídeo, apenas nevar por alguns minutos.
> 
> ...


Sim confirmo o dia, foi 28 de Fevereiro


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Vince disse:


> A ser mesmo em Fevereiro de 1993, só pode ter sido na noite de 28 para 1 de Março.
> Já se falou desse dia no fórum, uma noite em que vi uns flocos entre Sintra e Estoril e houve relatos isolados, mas não se falou muito disso na comunicação social.
> Outros tempos, em que a informação não circulava como hoje.



Boas Vince,  estavas aqui na zona? Sabes se nevou em Alcabideche?


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 05:20)

Nos meus registos tenho a anotação  do dia *1 de Março de 1993* de "_neve em Sintra, Cacém, Alentejo e Algarve_".

Em Linda-a-Velha tinha ocorrido granizo de 5mm às 18h do dia anterior, 28 Fevereiro, sob vento de NNE, acumulou 0,5mm nesse dia.

*Ao princípio da noite do dia 1 caíram flocos de neve dispersos em Linda-a-Velha num aguaceiro às 20:30, com um trovão/relâmpago às 20:35; outro aguaceiro às 23:40. O dia acumulou 0,9mm. Vento sempre de norte. A mínima em Linda-a-Velha tinha sido 3,0ºC.
*
A mínima no dia 2 já foi de 4,0º.
A Lua estava em quarto crescente.

É só o que eu tenho. Agora tenho que procurar no arquivo de imagens, fotos ou vídeo.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Vince,  estavas aqui na zona? Sabes se nevou em Alcabideche?



Não sei, é provável qualquer coisa. Na altura morava na Amoreira e calhau estar na estrada entre Sintra e Estoril e vi água neve no para-brisas perto do autódromo. Mas foi mesmo pouco, quase nada. Na rádio diziam que estava a nevar no Cacém. Mas deve ter sido tudo muito escasso.


----------

